# Platform Height



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

Can anyone tell me if there is a correct height for HO scale Platforms?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There are three different platform heights in Germany. All are correct.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you're talking about a permanent layout, there is no standard, just whatever you find you like, usually somewhere around 48".

If you are referring to portable modules, the National Model Railroad Association--NMRA--has specifics for how they should be made. You could start your research here:
http://www.gatewaynmra.org/1997/ho-scale-module-construction/ 

Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Are we talking about height above the rails? Passenger station? Old box car loading (even with the floor of the box cars?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you referring to the floor you would stand on to operate your trains?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems that it would be simple to just measure the ground to
the 'floor' of your box cars, they should all be the same. That would be the top height of your loading platforms.

If you are asking about height of your layout table 
I would suggest that you sit on the floor in the position
you would be working under the table, measure to the
top of your head and add a couple inches. That would
be the best table level for you. You could do what needs
done without bonking your head.

Don


----------



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

The height from track/rail to platform.........approx.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

In the U.S.: Ground level platforms are 8” above top of rail. (Or level). Some commuter lines use low level platforms, 25” above TOR. 
High level platforms in the East are 48” above TOR. 
Subways and rapid transit will vary.


----------

